# Plow for a 1985 Toyota solid front axle?



## Exact Services

Not many of these trucks on the road anymore but I'm the original owner of mine and I have no intention of selling the truck. It has the 22r with a 5 speed. I have no clue what would work on this truck but I want to start working towards getting a plow ready for it for next season. I do mainly residential driveways with blowers and it would help with breaking up city plow berms and certain driveways and would allow me do snow for my smaller commercial lawn account parking lots. 

There is strong possibility I will be buying 3.4 liter T100 or early generation V8 Tundra in the next 9 months and maybe I should spend the money towards a plow on that instead. I'd rather not spend good money on bad. I have no intention on getting a 3/4 ton truck anytime soon. My business model is specifically lawncare and snow for 1/4 acre and less. 

Any help much appreciated:waving:


----------



## yotaplow9

I don't know if any company made a mount kit for a solid axle toyota. If your research for a mount ends up a dead end, I would check out how a mount works on a solid axle 1/2 or bigger truck and fabricate something to work with a standard pump and blade. You might be able to find a used mount for a more popular truck cheap, and modify it. The Meyers mount for my ifs toyota is pretty simple. Good luck -Ben


----------



## Exact Services

Thanks for the intel - back in the day plows where fairly common on these trucks. I'll post a wanted ad on criagslist for starters and see what happens.


----------



## S-205

Is this a 4runner? Pictures would be awesome. I have a 85 4runner sittingin my field right now, its my buddies. He wanted a plow but couldn't find anything either. So he bough a 91 Taco and got Meyers for that instead. Good luck.


----------



## Exact Services

SmokeyBacon;879247 said:


> Is this a 4runner? Pictures would be awesome. I have a 85 4runner sittingin my field right now, its my buddies. He wanted a plow but couldn't find anything either. So he bough a 91 Taco and got Meyers for that instead. Good luck.


No it's a truck but the 4x front end is identical for those solid front axle years 84 & 85.

I have a 91 4runner with a V6 and automatic which frankly would make a better residential plow rig [shorter wheel base more torque, auto] but hauling blowers is very limited.


----------



## UTAH

BTW, there is no such thing as a '91 Tacoma.


----------



## S-205

Yea yea I know, its a toyota pickup. For some reason I always call them tacoma's, they look the exact same!


----------

